

WWDC 2011 sold out - magsafe

Didn't even last one full day. Damn! Who says Apple developers are cutting back on T&#38;E!
http://developer.apple.com/wwdc
======
pathik
They made $8 million from ticket sales alone. :O

~~~
saurik
... minus however much it costs to rent and staff the Moscone center for an
entire week, not to mention all of the event dressing (signs, shirts, props),
food for the attendees...

